# Bunny Purse for Easter Eggs- Knit - Free



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Everyone needs a special purse to collect their Easter eggs. And, what could be more special than one that is shaped like a bunny face?
This wee bag is knit in short rows. The stitch is Seed Stitch . It is an exceptionally easy and quick knit and will bring smiles to the faces of the young ones at Easter. And, it is big enough to hold whatever the Easter bunny brings. Be it eggs, chocolate, candy or even stuffed bunnies, this bag will hold them all.

I am offering this Easter knit free for three days: from today until the end of the day February 13, 2015, download it for free in my Ravelry store:

Just click on "buy it now" on Ravelry and the pattern will come up free. No coupon code necessary.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-purse-for-easter-eggs

After this time the pattern will be priced at 2.50Cdn.

This is the third Easter that I have offered a free pattern for my favourite animal- the bunny!

Happy knitting everyone.. xo WS


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

That is adorable! Thanks much for making it free


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

countryknitwit said:


> That is adorable! Thanks much for making it free


Vowed two years ago that I would offer one free bunny pattern every year I was on KP.. so here it is.. have fun making her..xo


----------



## countryknitwit (Nov 13, 2011)

That is adorable! Thanks much for making it free Can't get coupon code to work.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

it says this is not a valid code


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

marilyngf said:


> it says this is not a valid code


Have just gone back to the promotions page and have no idea what I did wrong with the code.. so now the url above will take you directly to the download.. no code needed. My apologies ladies. xo


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for your kind offer....but even with the code it takes me direct to Paypal


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

code is Bun 21615


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, it is very cute.

I just clicked on the link and a page came up to enter the code, put the code in and there was the pattern.


----------



## scotchbroad (Mar 26, 2012)

tat'sgran said:


> Have just gone back to the promotions page and the only thing I see is the capitalization of the code.. so now try Bun 21615 and try it.. Sorry for this ladies.. it is all new to me and I am at a loss otherwise.. xo wendy No spaces between the Bun21615..one word ladies.xo


It still does not work.
Joyce.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

Upset tells me used. And won't go any further


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

On the bottom of Tat's post you will see 3 sites. The middle one is raverly. Hit that one and it takes you to her designs. Hit the bunny purse and where it says coupon code put in BUN21615. It will then be stored in your library. Hope I explained it right. I just did it and it worked.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you tat'gran. Can't wait to make it.


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

To "CountryKnitWit" Cannot get the "free" pattern for the
Bunny Purse. HELP !!! Says "code" is not a valid one ):-
Would "love" to ake this for my little great granddaughter.
THANKS ! Kimberly in OHIO


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, very cute.


----------



## Msharratt (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you tat'sgran for the pattern. Thank you ladies for the info on downloading.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Ladies; go to my site:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bunny-purse-for-easter-eggs
It is the url under the pictures on my posting.
Click on the Buy Now sign and it will be downloaded to you for free for these 3 days..
I've never used this coupon method for the promotion and do NOT know what went wrong. BUT if you do this it will download.. was too late to change it in my posting under edit. xows


----------



## lkimberly (Dec 8, 2013)

To CountryKnitWit - - A great big "THANK YOU" regarding
the "free" pattern for the 'Bunny Purse' for Easter Eggs.
This time, I was able to "download" the pattern.
Thank you, again !! Kimberly in OHIO


----------



## jancrazy (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, 1 more for the grands easter gifts


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, it's so cute :thumbup:


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Very cute! Thanks.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

No problems downloading this cute pattern. Thank you so much for making it available to us for free.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you so much for the pattern tat'sgran the bag is lovely, so kind to give it free. Linda


----------



## VickyT61 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you for your kindness in sharing this lovely pattern. I pressed BUY IT NOW and the purchase cost was scored through and the price showed as free - I was then immediately able to download the pattern and am looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Love it. Thank you for sharing, so kind.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you very much. I have 4 granddaughters that will love it.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Cute as can be. Thanks for sharing! ;0)


----------



## mollysmum (Apr 10, 2013)

Many thanks, my Grandchildren will love this for their Easter Egg hunt!


----------



## wonderfulewe (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Worked for me. 

Thanks,

SEA


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you! It's cute!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Just adorable - thank you!


----------



## Patforster (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you for the pattern. Just downloaded to make for my great-granddaughter.


----------



## margaretscott (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for this


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Very cute. Thank you for offering for free.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks, it is very cute.


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Adorable thank you my granddaughter will love it


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

How cute!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

So glad you all seem to like this pattern. Am glad so many downloaded it free and hope even more do so by tomorrow night..my Easter gift to you all.. hugs xo wendy


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

I have 3 to make for my daycare girls!! They will love her!!
Thank you so much !! Very sweet of you !!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is adorable.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Cute pattern. thank you very much.


----------



## Tutuknit2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you. Cute purse.


----------

